# Question I have not seen before??



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

HI THERE BOW, first of all blank bail alone will not CURE T.P IT TAKES A MIN OF 21 DAYS[MIN] OF HARD WORK FOR THE MIND TO EXCEPT THE CHANGES. I ALWAYS SAY PLAN ON 30 DAYS. THEN ANOTHER 30 ON A GOOD BRIDGE PROGRAM... FOR THE CURE..................... THATS HARD WORK SHOOTING EVERY DAY MOST WILL FAIL, BUT FOR THE DEDICATED PERSON WHO WANTS TO GET OVER THIS. ITS THE ONLY WAY .... THE ONLY THING YOU SHOULD BE DOING IS AIM..... EVERYTHING ELSE MUST BE AUTO...... JUST LIKE DRIVING A CAR,ILL BET $ THAT YOU CANT GIVE ME A DETAILED STEP BY STEP REPLAY OF YOUR LAST CAR RIDE.. YOU CANT TELL ME HOW MANY BLUE CARS YOU SAW OR HOW HARD YOU APPLIED THE BRAKES ETC.. BECAUSE YOU DO THIS WITH YOUR SUB... NOW ON THE OTHER HAND .. A NEW DRIVER.... HAS TO TELL HIMSELF HIT THE BRAKES NOW.. OR ETC.ETC SAME WAY WHEN ANYONE WALKS, THEY CANT TELL YOU WHY THIS FOOT WAS FIRST OR HOW THEY WALK THEY JUST DO IT....[SUB] THATS HOW YOUR RELEASE SHOULD BE...ALL YOU SHOULD BE DOING IS ..............AIM........... THINK CENTER............ AIM.............THE VERY CENTER............ SEE IT..............AIM............


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Blank bale has worked for 100s, but it is not for me. I do shoot a few arrows blank bale in every session, but not ever bought in to the 21 day Bernie thing. It does work, but I do it differently. I believe the target is the issue, and aiming without one doesnt always work. I believe you need to aim without releasing, and let down, One or two sessions to start, 60 arrows, no release. You must go through the release, but just in your mind. Then a session one let down, one shot. If you feel the TP, do a couple of let downs. Gradually increase releases. I have had success with this in coaching, but this doesnt always work either. Good luck, but remember the hadred you try the harder it will be


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks for the replys, Tp does not seem to be the problem now. I'm holding in the middle for 25+ seconds, stressing holding in the middle, I can't seem to pull with my back muscles. I'm not sneeking up on the center, or punching the trigger. I'm just not getting pulled through. If I think about pulling through the pin starts wandering from holding to long. 

bownutco


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow 25 sec is an eternity. A good shot should last less than 4 sec. Watch the final ines in any world shoot, 4-6 sec max. What you are discribing is tp. Blank baling may help you to feel the pull through.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

You got a fear of failure....we all do in some respect. Get up close to a target and only focus on form...smooth building of pressure on that EVO until bow goes off. Make your release smooth, relaxed, and NON-STOP....I remember a fellow who helped Jesse B describing it as "snow sliding off a tin roof".

Let your pin float all over hell when doing this....surrender all control of your shot. Enjoy the sweet feeling of the perfect release.

Close your eyes and blind bail doing this as well.

When you go to shoot at a target the release is identical...no starting and stopping or slowing down or jerking the bow and ripping the shot off. Just look at your spot let the pin blur out and be gone. Get a move on starting the release, over calibrating or trying to hold steady will hurt you. If you make buttery smooth releases all day and allow the pin to float with your eyes on the bull that is all that counts. 

Archery is 98% mental IMO, be honest with yourself about your form/release and if you let it be influenced by your sight picture. It's a leap of faith.


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, slicer


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

I have the same problem at times. Mine is merely the tactile manipulation of the release. On a thumb trigger you can assert back tension all day long, but if you keep pressure on your index finger it will never go off.

Get you a peice of string and tie a loop for your release on one end and a bigger loop at the other end. Hook your release up and get into form and teach yourself how to fire your release. Griv sells a tool called a Morin Trainer...I think thats the name. You will have to practice this hundreds of times to get the right feel.

Draw length is critical for back tension. Too long a draw and the right scapula is already set and it can go no where. To short and you will tend to pull your hand away from your face causing rights and lefts.

Your release had hand should be flat. A knuckled up relese hand builds up to much tension in the draw arm. Draw arm should be relaxed.

If you cant get your release to fire in the first 5-7 seconds - let down. I let down a lot. No reason to force a bad shot. 

Go get you a hinge release. Learn to use it properly. Then you can shoot just about anything 

.02


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

thanks, subconsciously, I'll try what you say.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good advice above. 

From your posts you can easily hold on the target or easily get your release to go off. Just not at the same time.

The solution is like Mike mentioned, a good bridge. There is likely some distance and target size where you can aim AND execute a good shot. Maybe it's 3 yards and a 30" bullseye. Maybe it's 5 yards and a paper plate. Whatever the distance and target size, you want it to be ridiculously easy for you to hit with good shot execution. 

Shoot at this distance and target size until you can execute 100% good shots. Precise accuracy is not important. In fact consider the entire target as the X ring. This is where you have to be honest with yourself. Only you can decide if it's a good shot or not. Once you can execute 100% good shots for several days, step back a couple of yards and repeat. 

This is pretty much what Bernie described, but it didn't originate with him. He learned it from one of the better coaches around, Len Cardinale. He probably got it from someone before him, but it is a tried and true technique. If you are honest with yourself, it will work. 

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks, aread, I guess I just moved back in yardage to fast. The farther back I got the longer it took to shoot. Scores were good unless it just took insanly to much time, then I was forcing the shot while shaking. Thanks 

bownutco


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bow, i have a drill that i use just for guys like you. send me a pm , ill help you.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Heck mike, send it to me too!!

When I have trouble getting my release to go off it is not a TP issue at all. Im putting to much load on the index finger. I can blank bale all day long. I can though use my hinge all day, I just like shooting my absolute. Last nite I shot my hinge and shot it great. I can still shoot a low 50x count when Im having trouble getting it to go off, so the TP thing dont fly with me.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree completely with Mike66 and Aread (other posts are good too, just saying!). Using the "Bernie Method" with the 21 day program works. You really have to commit to it. I used a back tension release for 3 years and then took three years off for school. I use the Carter Solution 3 release and I love it. I use it as a thumb release but use total back tension. Any freezing, not getting the release to go off, snap shooting etc. are forms of target panic. When I freeze or have trouble getting the release to go off, I find I will punch the trigger, snap shoot. I go immediately to the blank bale for a few hundred shots, 25% with my eyes shut and 75% with my eyes open. I find most of my problem comes from not relaxing into the shot both with the bow hand and the release hand. My body will tense up and nothing move, then my mind says "Punch it"! The blank baling is the only thing that helps me. I would suggest Bernie's book "Idiot Proof Archery"!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

PM SENT TO MY FRIEND, SUBCONCIOUSLY ENJOY....


----------



## bownutco (Dec 31, 2004)

When you guys are talking 4-7 second for releasing. Is that from when you start to draw you bow or when you settle in to start aiming???


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bownutco said:


> Thanks for the replys, Tp does not seem to be the problem now. I'm holding in the middle for 25+ seconds, stressing holding in the middle, I can't seem to pull with my back muscles. I'm not sneeking up on the center, or punching the trigger. I'm just not getting pulled through. If I think about pulling through the pin starts wandering from holding to long.
> 
> bownutco


SORRY BOWNUTCO, ON YOUR PM YOU SAID YOUR FREEZING, UNTILL IM SURE .ON JUST WHAT IS GOING ON. I WILL NOT SEND MY DRILL....


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

bownutco said:


> Any ideas besides blank bale, which I do not have a problem with because I am not aiming and back tension works great. I need help putting the two together.
> 
> Bownutco


Yes, I have an idea. Click below.


----------

